# Fathers Day



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

This will be the second year in a row my son will not call me to wish me happy fathers day. I guess it's fate that this fathers day falls on the second anniversay of his death. To all the parents out there, hug your children and tell them you love them every day. When you think you're at your wits end and no place to turn, just remember it can be worse. 

http://www.mem.com/contentDisplay.aspx?id=13754367&feature=Story


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I can't say I know what yer goin through D...since I've never been in your position all I can do is offer you my sympothy. Your pain never goes away, it just gets easier.

Now hold that bald head of yers up and keep on chooglin'!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Andrew, I appreciate that. I really didn't start this thread so anyone would feel sorry for me. 

Sometimes when I read some posts on hereabout fathers going to ball games on Saturday instead of doing other things that really should be done I get jealousf.

I know everyone gets busy and tends to overlook the little things that mean so much in the long run but take it from me, you need to pay more attention to the little things than any material goods you own or your own time schedule.


----------



## boomer (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss Bruin. I have a 3 year old little girl and another kiddo on the way and I couldn't imaging that. But I think that we sons need to make sure that we don't neglect our dads! Personally, mine is a father, friend, mentor and a hell of a man. He was a nice looking young man Bruin, I know you are proud of him.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

No one can begin to imagine what you feeling, unless they been through it. Thank you for reminding all parents (Mom's too) to spend quality time with their children, no matter what age they are. I think we too often forget time is a luxury not eveyone has.

Take care
D


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you for that post. I am sorry for your lose.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I've got an almost 3 yr old lil girl myself that I left Iraq to come home to see. Wont be going back there cuz its still not very friendly...so her daddy is home for good.

Not saying this to be disrespectful, but since nobody else has said it and I know its not Sunday yet but....
Happy Fathers Day IBBruin. I felt like somebody should tell you.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

So sorry for your loss Bruin, He was a fine looking young man, and as Posted above, I'm certain you are proud to have known him.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you very much for this post. This should be a wake up call for all parents. I can't imagine what it's like. For most of us, we don't think about the possibility of losing a child, we all think of it as "I will go first". I will be the second to say, Happy Fathers Day (early).


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

That is an incredible hole you must have in your life, I honestly feel for you as that is BY FAR!!! my greatest fear in life is the loss of a child. That IS the worst pain anyone can feel and I'm sorry for your loss. You are an amazingly strong man to try and help people realize what is right there in front of them and making sure that they don't take things for granted. THANK YOU, I do appreciate every moment with my critters. Happy Fathers Day and I'm sure your son was also very proud of you.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

sorry to hear that buddy when i started reading i thought he was just mad at you then i read the rest and got a lump in my throat couldnt imagine that sorry to hear.


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

i will take my dad to rocks bottom


Oh, and sorry to hear about your son


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Ive got a 13 years old at home and my oldest is getting shipped by the Army over seas to SE Asia Tomorrow and still I can't say I know what ur feelin IB. But anyways HAPPY FATHERS DAY!!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry for your loss i couldnt even imagen that i have a 19 month little girl and a 8 year old stepson . HAPPY FARTHERS DAY to all.


----------



## boomer (Sep 12, 2009)

Happy Father's Day IBBRUIN and to all the other proud dads out there!


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Bruin, it's heartwrenching to read your story...as a father and grandfather all I can possibly do is wish you a very heartfelt "Happy Father's Day" and wheels to the mud.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Happy Fathers day to you bruin and all other fathers out there. thanks for bringing me and i am sure alot of others back to reality. i am sure we all could spend alittle more time with the ones who mean the world to us instead of running around doing the meaningless stuff.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

My heart goes out to you.No one should ever have to bury their child.
But I would like to say to everyone to cherish their parents also.I lost my father this past Sunday on Father's Day.It is one I will never forget.My mother passed away June 14th 2010 and my dad six days later on Father's Day June 20th 2010.I had funeral services for my mother yesterday and will have them for my dad this Saturday.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

That's got to be hard. I'm lucky enough to still have both my parents. Sorry brother.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Deepest condolences to you monsterbrute750. That is harsh


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I can't imagine what you're going through right now Mosterbrute750. Remember to take care of yourself.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Monsterbrute750. like Big D said take care of yourself.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry for your loss monsterbrute. I lost my dad in december 2006 and my grandfather in february 2008. I had a little time between the two, so I know it's different. My condolences brother....


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you all for your condolences.It is hard,but I understand after 46 years of marriage,he was torn without her.He was a very sick man,82 years old.Sometimes I think he just held on because he didn't want to leave her.As sick as he was,he took no medications and mowed and weed eated his own yard the week before he died,just like he always did.He was one tough SOB.


----------

